# Attempted Angioplasty



## OliviaPrice (Nov 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what I should bill when a physician makes multiple attempts at a coronary angioplasty but is unable to cross the lesion with the wire?


----------



## Mouf1818 (Nov 25, 2008)

Is this the only procedure that was attempted?  If so, I would bill the angioplasty with a -53 mod on the surgical code since the physician did attempt to do this but was uncessful (still have to give him some sort of charge for his effort & work).


----------

